# Last episode of Spooks :(



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Did anybody watch the last ever episode of spooks?

IMO i tought it was brilliant as usual but sad at the same time. 

I can't believe they are ending one of the best shows on terestrial T.V. in the last 10 years but at least it went on a high.

Time to look into getting the boxset of all the series!


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

total bonkers there ending that show doesnt make any sense at all, mad to see tom in the end almost leaves the door open for something new to follow. 

agree 100% cracking show


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

This might be a bit controversial?

After not bothering with it, I finally gave in to the chorus of; _"You've gotta start watching Spooks Mark, it's brilliant"_, and began watching it not far off the beginning of this series. Thinking that the Beeb are historically very good at this sort of thing, I gave it a go.

Now I'd stop well short of saying it was rubbish, but I've been distinctly underwhelmed by it. In my opinion, the plots were stretching believability, the acting was mediocre and the casting wasn't great.

It was okay and watchable, but not fussed if they don't make another series.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

VIPER said:


> This might be a bit controversial?
> 
> After not bothering with it, I finally gave in to the chorus of; _"You've gotta start watching Spooks Mark, it's brilliant"_, and began watching it not far off the beginning of this series. Thinking that the Beeb are historically very good at this sort of thing, I gave it a go.
> 
> ...


That's cool, everyone has their own opinion. 
I guess it really helps if you watch the earlier series for a lot of the background sub-plots & story lines between the main characters (like the series Lost for eg).


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Yes,not sure why they had to put Tom in at end though


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I think it has been left pen for a return or a follow on show...........I hope.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a crush on Harry. Does that make me weird 

I wanted him to live with Ruth and live happily ever after


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

i think this series was a little bit of a let down, as said the believability of it was a little OTT

I watch spooks and then onto Sky+ for Strike Back Project Dawn, a lot more fun to watch, albeit a little ott too


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Sad end to the final series. It hasn't been the best run, but was still great compared to most other things on.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

kh904 said:


> That's cool, everyone has their own opinion.
> I guess it really helps if you watch the earlier series for a lot of the background sub-plots & story lines between the main characters (like the series Lost for eg).


Yup - this series was probably the worst for that as they knew they were wrapping it up so tried to close off lots of sub-plots across the series.

I loved it and thought its one of the best series on at the moment.

It was interesting to see it finished with Harry at his desk....leaving it open if they wanted to bring it back. Interesting to see Tom brought back too.

They certainly weren't shy about killing off people which was a change from most stuff out there.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

SarahAnn said:


> I have a crush on Harry. Does that make me weird
> 
> I wanted him to live with Ruth and live happily ever after


very weird indeed:thumb:


----------



## koi (Jun 30, 2007)

Rob_Quads said:


> Yup - this series was probably the worst for that as they knew they were wrapping it up so tried to close off lots of sub-plots across the series.
> 
> I loved it and thought its one of the best series on at the moment.
> 
> ...


Ah so that's who that was, thought he looked familiar :wall:


----------



## coljshanks (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah, I was wondering who he was too. Having watched the series for a few years now I don't see why they canned it....budgets maybe??

And why bring an old charachter back in the final episode of the final series if they are not planning on doing something else with the show???? maybe an e mail to the BBC will answer some questions....
I still think that 6 episodes hardly makes a series...................


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I only really watched this series as it gets rave reviews but thought it was lack lustre and didn't see what the fuss was about. Choice between that and Strike back on sky1hd and it's not really a choice tbh.


----------



## coljshanks (Feb 7, 2010)

bigmc said:


> I only really watched this series as it gets rave reviews but thought it was lack lustre and didn't see what the fuss was about. Choice between that and Strike back on sky1hd and it's not really a choice tbh.


Sky plus box lets me catch up with BOTH!!! Stike back in done now too is it not??


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes but it's always watch strike back and then spooks later on, this series of strike back is done now but there are a few more books worth in it.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Rob_Quads said:


> Yup - this series was probably the worst for that as they knew they were wrapping it up so tried to close off lots of sub-plots across the series.
> 
> I loved it and thought its one of the best series on at the moment.
> 
> ...


Wife and I couldn't remember his name last night thanks for that.
Anyone remember how he went out of it?
We wanted Harry and Ruth to get it together and leave it with them living happily ever after.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Me outside Thames House last month, not what you expect when you get there!!


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I wish i'd recorded the last episode now as i watched it and then i could watch it over and over again and swoon at Harry :argie:


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Darlofan said:


> Wife and I couldn't remember his name last night thanks for that.
> *Anyone remember how he went out of it*?
> We wanted Harry and Ruth to get it together and leave it with them living happily ever after.


He went a little mad after his partner and her daughter were killed in a laptop bomb that was for him, you never saw what happened after they caught up with him and Harry said they would "Look after him" in a fatherly fashion.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> He went a little mad after his partner and her daughter were killed in a laptop bomb that was for him, you never saw what happened after they caught up with him and Harry said they would "Look after him" in a fatherly fashion.


That's not how it happened, the bomb never went off in Toms flat due to a faulty timer or somthing similar.
He ended up in a house on the Broads where he shot harry in the leg and was last seen wading out into the North Sea.
Watched the one about toms flat last week while laid up with a dodgy back.
Got to agree with most on here, the last two series have been the poorest by far, thats why i wanted to watch series one and two again.

Kev


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

spursfan said:


> That's not how it happened, the bomb never went off in Toms flat due to a faulty timer or somthing similar.
> He ended up in a house on the Broads where he shot harry in the leg and was last seen wading out into the North Sea.
> Watched the one about toms flat last week while laid up with a dodgy back.
> Got to agree with most on here, the last two series have been the poorest by far, thats why i wanted to watch series one and two again.
> ...


Not saying you're wrong but i thought a bomb went off in a laptop at some point, i didn't realise that was Tom. Now i'm going to have to get the box set aren't I?


----------

